# PuppyFood



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

my neighbor just got a new baby girl, she said she wanted one ever since she met our 3D's. 
She asked me what food would be good to feed her, and honestly I have no clue whats safe out there.
Could anyone suggest anything? Thank you!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I fed Innova's Puppy Formula to Tango and Tillie when they were puppies. They loved it and seemed to do really well on it. Also, Innova was never part of any recalled products.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Innova is an awesome food. 

I use Canidae which is another great food that would be good for pups. Its all natural.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use Canidae as well... I just bought some canned for Jax and he absolutely LOVES it. I don't give him too much though and mix it with the dry kibble! I haven't really tried anything else, and this seems to be good for him.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni is 4 mo. now and has been eating Nutro Lamb and Rice Puppy canned for a long time. I tried at least a half dozen super premium puppy foods and this is *what he will eat*. That is the final test, "what they will eat". He didn't like Innova Puppy or Wellness, or Prairie's Instint canned or a few others. I really feel they need more canned than dry. Dry is just an extra. The dry he likes best is California Natural Puppy, I have it mixed with Castor & Pullox Puppy dry and Innova Puppy dry. It is thin flat little squares that are easy to bite. I also give him "Berte's Naturals Daily Blend", a tastey powder of vitamins and minerals, and a spoonful of either plain yogurt or cottage cheese. :biggrin: He is growing and gaining like gang-busters! No tear staining either.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

both of my little ones LOVE Canidae!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Shoni is 4 mo. now and has been eating Nutro Lamb and Rice Puppy canned for a long time. I tried at least a half dozen super premium puppy foods and this is *what he will eat*. That is the final test, "what they will eat". He didn't like Innova Puppy or Wellness, or Prairie's Instint canned or a few others. I really feel they need more canned than dry. Dry is just an extra. The dry he likes best is California Natural Puppy, I have it mixed with Castor & Pullox Puppy dry and Innova Puppy dry. It is thin flat little squares that are easy to bite. I also give him "Berte's Naturals Daily Blend", a tastey powder of vitamins and minerals, and a spoonful of either plain yogurt or cottage cheese. :biggrin: He is growing and gaining like gang-busters! No tear staining either.[/B]


Just remember that they_ really need _dry food for their teeth.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for the advice i will let her know, i know its only been about a year since my kids had puppy food but it seems forever and i seriously forgot which brand they were on. :smpullhair: so when she asked me i was so lost,


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450364
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had different opinons about dry being important for teeth.  One dog nutritionist said..."cookies are hard and crisp but aren't good for *your* teeth, they stick to your teeth,....and so does dry kibble stick to your dog's." I'm not an authority, so I don't know.
I believe a wide variety of food is best, so I include dry. For teeth he has his favorite Flossies and chews on several other 'bones' or chewies. Then of course when he has permanent teeth they'll get brushed.


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Jackson is on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul - and he enjoys it. He eats it right up and licks his little chops.  I leave a little in a bowl for him (kibble) to nibble on - and then soften up his morning and evening meal with a little bit of warm water and then mix it up with my fingers for him. By the time my fingers are ok with touching the food - it's cooled off enough for him to eat. I understand that heating up bottled water to mix in with his dry kibble 2x a day may define "spoiling" - but then that's more proof that I'm on the right forum.  

Kari & Jackson


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

I feed Mickey Canidae, as well. He's 5 1/2 months now and I give him 3 wet/canned meals and leave kibble out, both canidae...When he's 6 months I'll feed 2 wet 1 dry....it all depends on what they like and is good for them, the important thing to remember is to read the ingredient list, if there is something you never heard of, it's probably not a good choice haha...all-natural is the way to go! 

good luck!!
Joylynn & Mickey


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree that dry food does not really clean their teeth it. I say if you're worried about your pet's teeth brush their teeth often. That's what I do 

*Q. There are a lot of myths about pet food. Can you address some common ones?
Dr. Hofve: Dry food does not clean the teeth. If it did, you and I could floss with toast. At best, dry food produces a little less tartar than canned food. Regular vet checkups and proper dental care are essential, no matter what your pet eats.* Dr. Jean Hofve

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------

